# Suchen Fax/Scanner Kombiprodukt



## Bastian83 (26. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Vater ist auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten Dokumente/Fotos einzuscannen/kopieren und manchmal auch einzelne Seiten zu faxen. Priorität Nummer Eins hätte aber das Scannen von Fotos und Dokumenten. Da er viel fotografiert und archiviert sollte diese Funktion auch gut erfüllt werden.

Ich kenne mich auf diesem Gebiet nicht wirklich aus, aber ich weiß, dass es Multifunktionsgeräte gibt, die nicht nur viel, sondern auch alles qualitativ gut können. 

Ich habe gehört, dass es Geräte gibt, die sogar ohne laufenden PC bedienbar sind, falls diese Funktion nicht den Preisrahmen überdimensional sprengt, könnt Ihr diese gerne berücksichtigen.

Meine Fragen wären demnach, wie sich diese Geräte nennen und welche Ihr uns vielleicht sogar empfehlen könnt.

Es müssen keine Highend Modelle der absoluten Preisklasse Nummer Eins sein. Auch nicht solche riesen großen Teile wie die HP Officejet Pro Reihe.
Im Grunde reicht ein guter Dokumenten *und *Fotoscanner mit Faxfunktion aus, aber was weiß ich, welche Möglichkeiten es hier noch gibt. Eine akzeptable Geschwindigkeit wäre natürlich auch wünschenswert.

Betriebssystem wäre Windows 7 oder, falls ich den auch mal nutze, Vista 64.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Also, inzwischen gibt es Kopier-Scann-Fax-Drucker schon ab 60€, und Kopieren auch ohne PC ist auch selbstverständlich. Die Frage wäre halt, wie hoch das Budget ist (ich hab ein wenig das Gefühl, dass Du das ganze viel teurer erwartet hast, als es ist) , wieviel er pro Monat druckt, und ob auch Fabrdruck nötig ist. Und wie gut die Scans sein müssen. Auch eine Frage: kopiert es oft mehrere Seiten am Stück, so dass ein Papereinzug für mehrere Seiten hilfreich wäre?


----------



## Bastian83 (27. August 2011)

Gerne kannst du mir ein paar Modelle für unter 100€ nennen, damit habe ich kein Problem ;o)

Farbdruck wäre schon gut. Wir haben zwar einen Canon Pixma, aber den könnte man dann sicherlich durch dieses neue Gerät ersetzen(oder?), so dass sich diese Funktion anbietet.

So viel drucken wir jetzt nicht. Auf jeden Fall unter 50 Seiten pro Monat.

Kopieren von mehreren Seiten?
Nein, eher nicht.

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Ist so was wie WLAN auch interessant, oder ist das egal? Ich würd sonst mal den hier vorschlagen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b001gfa8t6


----------



## Bastian83 (27. August 2011)

WLan muss nicht sein. Werden hier bald auf D-Lan umsteigen, also Kabel von den PCs zur Steckdose, der Rest läuft dann aber über D-Lan.

Ändert das was an deiner Empfehlung und gibt es weitere Vorschläge? Gerne auch unter 100€.

Bekommen bald einen neuen Router von AVM. Angeblich kann man mit diesen auch Faxen, so dass dieser Aspekt wegfallen könnte, aber du/Ihr kenn(s)t euch da bestimmt besser mit aus.

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Der Router nutz ntaürlich nix, wenn Du mal schnell ein zB ausgefülltes Formular oder eine Ausweiskopie oder so was faxen willst. Dann musst Du das erst auf den PC einscannen und dann mit einer Software vom PC aus über den Router faxen. Insofern wäre ein MF-Drucker mir Fax schon besser. Und auch für reinkommende Faxe: vermutlich kann der AVM Faxe zwar empfange, aber Du wirst wohl dann am PC nachsehen müssen, ob neue Faxe da sind. Bei nem MF Drucker wird das Teil direkt ausgedruckt. Klar: fürs Fax muss der Drucker aber natürlich an die Telefonleitung dran oder halt den Telefonanschlus des Routers, falls es VoIP-Telefonie ist wie bei vielen Anbietern, wo man ja auch das Telefon dann nicht mehr an der Wand, sondern am Router anschließt. 

LAN hat der Brother jedenfalls, d.h. man könnte den an den Router anschließen. Somit wäre der Drucker nicht verkehrt. Unter 100€ mit FAX und LAN würde ich allenfalls noch den hier nehmen Canon PIXMA MX420 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör der hat aber keine getrennten Farb-Patronen, d.h. nur blau leer => Patrone mit blau-gelb-rot muss neu gekauft werden. oder der hier Epson Stylus BX320FW WiFi-Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hier sind alle Farben getrennt zu haben und auch als Multipack, also Schwarz + rot + blau + gelb in einer Packung, aber getrennte patronen. Ist billiger als alles einzeln zu holen. Gibt es bei dem Brother aber vlt. auch. Bei amazon sind die beiden Drucker was teurer, aber hier auch ab 85€: Canon PIXMA MX420, Tinte (4789B006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Epson Stylus Office BX320FW, Tinte (C11CA78302) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bastian83 (31. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Router nutz ntaürlich nix, wenn Du mal schnell ein zB ausgefülltes Formular oder eine Ausweiskopie oder so was faxen willst. Dann musst Du das erst auf den PC einscannen und dann mit einer Software vom PC aus über den Router faxen. Insofern wäre ein MF-Drucker mir Fax schon besser. Und auch für reinkommende Faxe: vermutlich kann der AVM Faxe zwar empfange, aber Du wirst wohl dann am PC nachsehen müssen, ob neue Faxe da sind. Bei nem MF Drucker wird das Teil direkt ausgedruckt. Klar: fürs Fax muss der Drucker aber natürlich an die Telefonleitung dran oder halt den Telefonanschlus des Routers, falls es VoIP-Telefonie ist wie bei vielen Anbietern, wo man ja auch das Telefon dann nicht mehr an der Wand, sondern am Router anschließt.
> 
> LAN hat der Brother jedenfalls, d.h. man könnte den an den Router anschließen. Somit wäre der Drucker nicht verkehrt. Unter 100€ mit FAX und LAN würde ich allenfalls noch den hier nehmen Canon PIXMA MX420 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör der hat aber keine getrennten Farb-Patronen, d.h. nur blau leer => Patrone mit blau-gelb-rot muss neu gekauft werden. oder der hier Epson Stylus BX320FW WiFi-Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hier sind alle Farben getrennt zu haben und auch als Multipack, also Schwarz + rot + blau + gelb in einer Packung, aber getrennte patronen. Ist billiger als alles einzeln zu holen. Gibt es bei dem Brother aber vlt. auch. Bei amazon sind die beiden Drucker was teurer, aber hier auch ab 85€: Canon PIXMA MX420, Tinte (4789B006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Epson Stylus Office BX320FW, Tinte (C11CA78302) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Schaue mir das alles morgen in Ruhe an.

Kannst du vielleicht auch ein paar Solo Scanner für Text und Fotos empfehlen?
Ginge ja auch, dass man Sachen einscannt und die dann via AVM Router versendet


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Du musst bei nem Solo-Scanner aber trotzdem nen PC anhaben zum Empfangen des Scanns und zum Versenden eines Faxes - warum dann einen Extrascanner? Das ist ja nicht einfacher als per MF-Drucker... ^^


----------



## Bastian83 (1. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst bei nem Solo-Scanner aber trotzdem nen PC anhaben zum Empfangen des Scanns und zum Versenden eines Faxes - warum dann einen Extrascanner? Das ist ja nicht einfacher als per MF-Drucker... ^^



Einige Leute meinen, dass Multi Geräte zwar vieles können, nichts davon aber wirklich gut ;o)

Ich möchte meinem Vater ja nur Alternativen vorschlagen. Dazu wird auch dein verlinkter Brother MFC-5890CN gehören.

Wie gesagt, faxen ließe sich wahrscheinlich auch über den baldigen neuen Router von AVM über die neue Easybell Telefon-Flatrate.

So viel Faxen, Scannen und Drucken würden wir sowieso nicht. Davon am meisten sicherlich noch drucken, dahinter dann scannen und ganz wenig faxen.

Beim Epson Stylus BX320FW sind die Druckkosten extrem hoch, beim Brother steht das leider nicht, weißt du das?

Kannst aber daher gerne ein paar Scanner nennen, zumal der aktuelle Drucker auch erst 12 Monate alt, ein Canon Pixa.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2011)

Du musst halt mal schauen, was Ersatztinten kosten und wieviele Seiten die halten. Beim Epson gibt es den Multipack Größe "L" für ca. 40€, da musst Du aber recherchieren, wie lange die dann halten. Wenn man selten Farbe druckt, würd ich nur die Kosten für eine große schwarze Patrone vergleichen. Aber ich hatte ja schon am Anfang gefragt, wieviel denn gedruckt wird. bei bis zu 50 Seiten im Monat sollten die Unterschiede echt gering sein. Ob Du dann im Jahr 25 oder 20€ an Druckkosten hast, wird ja wohl eher nebensächlich sein, oder?

Scanner sind halt RELATIV teuer, weil die meisten leute direkt nen MF-Drucker holen. Du kannst nicht rechnen: ein Drucker kostet 70€, ein gleichguter MF-Drucker 90€, also kostet ein Scanner 20€. Sondern halbwegs gute Scanner kosten ab ca.60€. zB der hier Epson Perfection V33 Scanner: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Bastian83 (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
und bei so was wie dem Brother MFC-5890CN kann man den PC ausschalten und dennoch Dinge Scannen, Kopieren und Faxen?

Weißt du auch wie es sich bei dem mit den auszutauschenden Patronen verhält, also eher günstig oder ungünstig geregelt?
4,5 Sterne bei 98 Rezensionen sind ja nicht wirklich schlecht.

In einigen Tests wird er aber als Bürogerät beschrieben, wir sind ja Privatanwender 

Beim Epson Stylus BX320FW sind die Druckkosten eben sehr hoch.

Wir haben ja derzeit einen Canon Pixma, dort kann man auch mit Nicht-Orginal Patronen arbeiten, ich hoffe, dass ist auch bei den angesprochenen Multi-Geräten möglich.

Also du würdest meinen, dass man besser 30€ mehr ausgeben und auf ein Multi Gerät setzen sollte, also 30€ zu sparen, das Faxen über einen 7xxxer AVM Router zu machen und sich einen Scanner zu holen?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2011)

ALso, Bürogerät ist ja sogar "besser als nötig", ist also kein Nachteil   Und MF-Drucker, die bei abgeschaltetem PC nicht kopieren können, kenne ich ehrlich gesagt keine ^^  Auch Drucker, die eine Faxfunktion haben sind, sind ja eben extra zum Faxen ohne PC gedacht. ALd Dir doch mal die Anleitung runter und schau dann dort nach, da steht sicher beschrieben, wie man am Drucker kopiert und faxt, was dann gleichzeitig der Beweis wäre, dass es ohne PC geht. 

Nen Scanner extra kaufen würd ich nur, wenn man wirklich SEHR gute Scans braucht, dann aber auch nicht nur einen Scanner für "nur" 60-80€


----------



## Bastian83 (3. September 2011)

Hi,
wie ist das denn mit der Frage hinsichtlich der Patronen? 

Habe auch mit meinem Vater gesprochen. Beim Scannen von Bildern ginge es auch um Dias, Negative und Schwarz-Weiß Bilder.

Vielleicht hat diese Auswirkungen auf deine/eure Empfehlungen?!?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Ich weiß nur, dass bei meinem vater die Patronen nicht sonderlich teuer sind, er hat auch nen Brother. Schau halt mal, was das MOdell für welche braucht und was die kosten. Bei meinem Vater gehen auch nachbau-Patronen problemlos.

Wegen Dias usw.: das weiß ich leider nicht, könnte aber bei Dias und Negativen ein Problem werden, da der Scanner die ja durchleuchtet. Aber ich sag mal so: wenn es mit DEM MF-Drucker nicht geht, dann auch mit anderen handelsüblichen nicht, dann bräuchte man irgendeinen Spezial-Scanner. Kennt ihr keinen mit nem MF-Drucker, wo man das mal ausprobieren kann?


----------

